# Fachkräftemagel



## Akrueger100 (25 Juli 2015)

​


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2015)

Kein Widerspruch!! Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun...


----------



## Armenius (25 Juli 2015)

Ja ganz deiner Meinung:thumbup::angry::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2015)

Sehe ich auch so


----------



## brian69 (26 Juli 2015)

* ...und das nicht erst seit Heute...​*


----------



## Chamser81 (26 Juli 2015)

Es ist wie früher. Mit dem richtigen Parteibuch und der entsprechenden A....kriecherei, bekommt man einen guten Posten. Sachverstand braucht man da jedenfalls nicht!

Danke


----------



## comatron (26 Juli 2015)

Zuwanderung erleichtern ! In Griechenland sucht gerade ein ehemaliger Finanzminister einen Job.


----------



## CukeSpookem (26 Juli 2015)

Ja, das Elend hat viele Gesichter ...-----


----------



## FarmerBoy (26 Feb. 2021)

Da stimme ich dir zu


----------

